# Dirty restart causes panic.



## inurneck (Mar 12, 2014)

If I have to restart the computer without using shutdown ex: just pressing power because it is not responding when I reboot, it panics before I can go into single user mode or do anything. The only thing I can get into is either A: the boot loader which I don't know if there's anything in there that would help me, or B: I can start with the installation CD and invoke a shell or live session in which case I don't even know how to poke around because I have no experience with ZFS. I don't even know how to mount the pool to scrub it if that would help, can you tell me how. I have had to reinstall 3 times because of this and its getting annoying. I'd much rather learn how to fix the problem. It's almost like the disk getting dirty from restarting that way and it needs to be fsck'ed but I know that doesn't exist with ZFS. So what else could be the problem? I appreciate your help and patience as this is my first ZFS box. Thanks! 

*update. As I was writing this post it did it again. I left `portsnap fetch extract` running and came here on this box to write this post, when I went to the box everything was hung. I had to power cycle it and now it panics upon boot. I am not going to reinstall this again as I just did, I'll wait for some output here from you guys maybe you can get me in it. If it helps it says fatal double fault panic: double fault. Right when it tries to mount zroot.


----------



## trh411 (Mar 22, 2014)

What version of FreeBSD have you installed? Is this a laptop or desktop/server? Post the output of the `uname -a` command. Copy the output of `dmesg` to pastebin and post the link here.

One thing confuses me in your post. You first state that the system panics before "I can go into single user mode or do anything". Then you state that "I left `portsnap fetch extract` running when I went to the box everything was  hung". If the system panics before you can get into single user mode, how can you run portsnap(8)? Maybe you haven't stated your situation precisely?


----------



## inurneck (Mar 22, 2014)

I have since reinstalled but thank  you for your help.


----------



## trh411 (Mar 22, 2014)

Now you have me curious. Your original post stated that you had already installed three times with the same outcome. Did you change something on your last install that resolved the issue?


----------



## inurneck (Mar 22, 2014)

I don't think it's resolved if something were to freeze and I have to restart the computer without shutting it down correctly when it tries to boot afterwards is when it panics and I cant get in it and have to reinstall. It's FreeBSD 10 release and it's a desktop. Thanks


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 22, 2014)

If Soft Updates Journaling is enabled, disable it.  See tunefs(8).


----------



## inurneck (Mar 22, 2014)

Okay thanks man


----------

